# Summoning OT experts: SINE Player MIDI issues



## ControlCentral (Nov 3, 2021)

HI- before I send this over to Hendrik I just want to check in as a relatively new user of OT products. I'm working on a track with Miroire in Reaper. I have each instance set to receive MIDI in Omni mode (because reasons). But every time I open the project I must jiggle each receive channel to, say, channel one and back again to get the notes to sound. It's driving me a bit mad not so much for the inconvenience but I keep missing sections and realizing that it's the plug, not my arrangement or that I hadn't completed a part. Anyone else noticed this or am I doing something wrong?
Also, annoying that each time the plug opens it does not remember the performance page was open and goes back to the Library when there are so many key switches to make this is also a time suck but I'm pretty sure that one's on them...
(editing to pile on in one thread with the fact that keyswitches don't always switch-- if I manually hit the note or move it in the editor the sample will switch, but on playback it kind of decides if it feels like it)


----------

